
Four more carmakers join diesel emissions row - nsns
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/oct/09/mercedes-honda-mazda-mitsubishi-diesel-emissions-row
======
chmaynard
In the corporate world, the powerful profit motive often seduces weak-minded
managers into making decisions that ignore legal and ethical concerns. Strict
regulation and law enforcement is the only corrective we have.

